# Whos the starting power forward??



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

is it gonna be Spoon or Harrington?? I doubt they'll start the rookies right away im just wondering out of those two who do you think would start.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

Start Sweetney- the others will only be dead weights in the long run.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

There's no reason why they shouldn't start Sweetney there. They aren't a likely playoff team, so they might as well give the playing time to their young guns.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I like sweetney and would like him to start but thats not gonna happen. If Dice is back then he'll start at PF and KT will be at center. IF not then KT at center and Spoon at PF. Knicks management doesnt play rookies, and since sweeteny has to compete with 3 or 4 other PF's he'll be lucky to see the light of day. Lampe might actually see some pt because of his versitility to play 3 positions, but i think he will see most of his time backing up kt at the 5. If we ever get blown out really bad, you could see Frank williams at PG, Anderson at SG (if we dont resign Postell) , Lampe at SF, Sweetney at PF, and Vranes at Center


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> I like sweetney and would like him to start but thats not gonna happen. If Dice is back then he'll start at PF and KT will be at center. IF not then KT at center and Spoon at PF. Knicks management doesnt play rookies, and since sweeteny has to compete with 3 or 4 other PF's he'll be lucky to see the light of day. Lampe might actually see some pt because of his versitility to play 3 positions, but i think he will see most of his time backing up kt at the 5. If we ever get blown out really bad, you could see Frank williams at PG, Anderson at SG (if we dont resign Postell) , Lampe at SF, Sweetney at PF, and Vranes at Center


Postell is gone, the Knicks have all available roster space taken.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

So people are in general agreement that Sweetney will probably start? And if not him, its Spoon and not Harrington?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Well I'm not sure who they're actually planning on starting, but I guess Weatherspoon will get the nod if they decide not to go with a rookie.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd like to see Sweetney start as much as the next knicks fan but in all reality it wont happen. The knicks arent known for developing rookies so sweetney will be lucky to get pt let alone start.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

If McDyess can't play I think they should start Sweetney, play KVH there a bit and free up some time for Lampe too.

-Petey


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Assuming that McDyess is still haven't recover, I would like to see Sweetney starting at PF.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i think lampe is way better than sweetney. but hey, you guys are the true knicks fans and know a lot more about your roster than i would. 
what happens if mcdyess gets back?
i would like to see him come off the bench, make him work for minutes and then see if he starts to get better.


----------



## Positive Role Model (May 31, 2003)

As far as the idea that "the Knicks won't give rookies time because they never have", I don't *at all* buy that. When is the last time the Knicks had a rookie who was actually GOOD enough to get some playing time? Some people like to toss Lavor Postell's name out there, but he was obviously NOT a good player and did not deserve time. He was a chucking machine who couldn't play defense or pass...he had no place on the floor other than to provide scoring, and the Knicks had other guys to do that.

Plus, if people want to say simply that "Chaney doesn't like playing rookies", then that can easily be disproven as well. Just take a look back to when he was the head coach in Detroit and look at the amount of playing time he gave to Allan Houston and Lindsey Hunter (rookies) and Grant Hill when he was a rookie as well. Plus there were also young players who got time when Don was in Houston (Vernon Maxwell is an example that comes to mind).

The fact is, Sweetney is the best rookie the Knicks have had in a long time and he's ready to start in my humble opinion. He's still got a good bit of developing to do (physically, mentally, and with his game in general) - that's obvious...but all rookies do. Even at this stage, the guy is already bigger, faster, taller, and flat-out *more talented* (both offensively and defensively, and he also provides something that neither of the other guys provide - some shot-blocking, both weak-side and man-on-man) than Weatherspoon or Harrington Sweetney should be the starter if McDyess is out.

If McDyess is out and Sweetney isn't starting, it can only be attributed to team chemistry and lack of experience on Sweetney's part. As far as talent and body goes, Sweetney is the best option at starting PF not named Antonio.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Id like to see until dice gets back, having Lampe at C and KT at Power Forward? I mean why not? Have Sweetney the first man off the Bench and play him exclusively at 4. Have most of the big man minutes here, developing the future.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

lampe would get murked at center...even in the east. Id play him at small forward or power forward.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I would honestly like to Lampe back up KVh and be the first one off of the bench at sf over Anderson, but it loos like the knicks really want him to play the center position. I think lampe will back up KT and might even back up KVH at times if Houston and KVH get into foul trouble. If you look at it anderson is the only back up for the sg and sf spot so id imagine that they are going to have to use lampe at sf sometimes, he could get alot of minutes for the knicks this season, i dont think he has to worry about Vranes cause he will probably only get garbage time unless lampe is the officail KVH backup. If dice isnt ready by the seasons start id image that Spoon will start because he grabbed more boards than harrington and played better last season. Which means that sweetney could get good time at back up, this will be an important time because he will be fighting with spoon and harrington for the spot to back up McDyess when he comes back. If he doesnt prove himself early he could get burried on the knicks bench behind spoon and harrington. Next season we defitely gotta get rid of harrington or spoon. 

PG Ward/Williams/Eisely
SG Houston/Anderson
SF KVH/Lampe
PF Spoon/Sweetney/Harrington
C KT/Doleac/Vranes

Dice and T. Knight on injured list

OR

PG Ward/William/Eisely
SG Houston/Anderson
SF KVH/Anderson
PF Dice/Sweetney/Spoon
C KT/Lampe/Doleac/Vranes

T.Kinght and Harrington on Injured List.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Since KVH and Houston's contracts run long, I think the Knicks should trade Dice to a team looking to clear cap and perhaps get a nice passing point guard or serviable center.

-Petey


----------



## Positive Role Model (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> lampe would get murked at center...even in the east. Id play him at small forward or power forward.


I think he's going to have problems at *any* of his 2 most likely positions (C and PF) at this point. The guy just has too much to learn to get many minutes right now. He's got to learn where to properly be on the court, he's got to get better at establishing his position for rebounds, he's got to learn not to jump at *every* pump fake, etc. We all saw this guy's tremendous raw talent for his age in the summer league action, but giving him more than garbage time right now would be a detriment to the team, in my opinion. Hopefully he'll guarantee Travis Knight a permanent spot on the IR and Maciej will fill that garbage-time PF/C role.

As far as him playing SF, he could do it, but he definitely seems much more suited to the PF/C positions. He's got the size and very promising post game to handle playing PF/C, but he also has those traditional SF ball-handling and outside scoring traits that will make him a deadly matchup against other PF/Cs in the league when he reaches his prime. At this point, he just really doesn't have the speed to be a traditional SF at this point, he's still too slow...he was getting burned quite a bit in the summer leagues. Trying to work him as a PF/C is the way Chaney should go, and I'm pretty sure it's the way he is going to go.




Oh, and as far as trading McDyess goes, I think that's a bad idea. The guy is still on path to return, and we MUST see what he's capable of before dumping him off. In fact, check the NY Daily News today - they're saying that his knee is currently at 90%, but they're going to be VERY cautious with it this time around. If this guy comes in and gives us that post presence capable of getting a double team, that rebounding, and shot blocking that Antonio provided, then we'd be making a mistake by trading him.

However, if he comes back and is injured and out for the season again, THEN that's the point where you have to contemplate trading him to a team looking for cap relief. At that point, his value would obviously only be that of cap relief, rather than having any value as a player.

I just don't think trading Antonio while he's still on path to return and be a valuable contributor for us is a good idea at all. But if he doesn't come back or is injured again, I think we might be able to fetch something pretty decent for his contract near the trading deadline, as teams try to clear salary for next season's FA crop.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Since KVH and Houston's contracts run long, I think the Knicks should trade Dice to a team looking to clear cap and perhaps get a nice passing point guard or serviable center.
> 
> -Petey


*Antonio McDyess, Charlie Ward, 1st Round Pick, $3 million* 

to GS for:

*Nick Van Exel, Erick Dampier* 

Knicks
C-Dampier
PF-Thomas
SF-Van Horn
SG-Houston
PG-Van Exel
--That's a playoff team. Might even challege for the ECF

Golden State
C-Foyle
PF-Murphy/McDyess (if he plays)
SF-Dunleavy
SG-Richardson
PG-Claxton
--Both McDyess and Ward have expiring contracts (Ward can be bought out as well) but I don't think they are that desperate for saving money.


----------



## Clinton Boswell (Aug 10, 2003)

Lampe is a legit 7 footer who weighs 270 lbs. How he doesnt end up at the 5 spot is beyond me. the guy is a center and will be a real good one at this level


----------

